# Carotid Doppler - professional component



## KasiaH (Apr 7, 2009)

One of our mds will be reading the carotid doppler studies that we send our pt for.  My question is what would we code just for the professional component?  I looked at 37215-26 but the ins companies wont allow it.  Any help is really appreciated.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dpumford (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are talking about the vascular test, carotid duplex then you would code 93880-26 or 93882-26.  32517 is for a carotid stent.  Hope this helps!


----------



## KasiaH (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, it helps alot!


----------

